# Anyone got any word on the new lease deal for existing subs on 942?



## musicmaker2020 (Apr 19, 2004)

I heard something about a new lease deal for existing subs coming this month. Anyone know any details yet or when its going to start?

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## UT_Texan (Dec 9, 2004)

check on 7/14


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

I heard something similar. Depending on who you get on the phone, they might 'deal' now. Iam looking for the same. 40% still seems like a lot of dough to put down for a lease. But I guess they don't crank out HD PVRs in the same quantity of a lot of other big name electronics.


----------

